# In the doghouse



## grannyjo (Aug 10, 2019)

My dear old girl is in the doghouse.

She somehow managed to sneak into the bedroom while I was having a shower and grabbed my hearing aid.

I came out of the shower,  and looked for the hearing aid,  only to find a dented battery and a tiny few bits of wire on the floor.

At least she didn't eat the battery,  but it is going to cost me quite a few dollars to replace the hearing aid.  I was told that it is something that can quite often happen.  Dogs are attracted to the smell of the wax,  which you can't see and think it is something yummy to eat.

I still love her, despite the cost.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2019)

Glad you're forgiving, she wasn't spiteful, just an expensive accident.  I'm glad too that she didn't eat the battery, that might have been serious.  I love my furkids too, and will blame myself if they do something wrong now and then. ❤


----------



## jujube (Aug 10, 2019)

The dog I had growing up ate almost an entire small transistor radio.  She lived.  I think dogs were tougher back then.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 10, 2019)

I have hearing aids also so I know the cost of having it replaced. I'd still love her also. One of my dogs swallowed a diamond earring. I wouldn't have known where it went but when I was out in the yard cleaning up after her I saw something shine and discovered the earring. That was pure luck.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2019)

Yeah, we never know what they'd eat.  My mom's dog years ago chewed on my partial one night...


----------



## Keesha (Aug 10, 2019)

One of my girls ate a pair of my glasses once
It was my fault for leaving them where she could find them though


----------

